# Air or Liquid Cooling?



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey all at TSF!

I will soon be picking up a Pentium D 805, for a few reasons; very inexpensive, and OC's quite well. 

I plan to buy it at a stock 2.66GHz, and OC to well over the 3.5GHz mark, hopefully getting it near to the 4ghz area...

To do that, I realize that I will need some pretty nice cooling, and I was wondering whether I should go Air, or Liquid Cooling?

The fan I'm looking at is a 
Zalman CPU Fan CNPS8000 Ultra Quiet Low Profile CPU Cooler 92mm, which is about $55.99 Canadian;

The water setup I'm looking at is the 
Thermaltake Big Water SE Liquid Cooling System, which retails at about $150.00 Canadian. 

I've read reviews for both of them, and they seem to do fairly nice jobs. Keeping in mind that the main purpose of this CPU is to OC it up to almost 4ghz, to play games, encode audio/video, and other CPU intensive tasks, which is better; Air, or Liquid?

Are there any budget cooling solutions that will help my cause, both liquid and air? If I'm going air, I'd like to keep it under $70, but for liquid, I'd try and keep it under 170 (CANADIAN!).

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you are going to go to that extreme i would go the bigwater for sure. i actually read an article with someone doing exactly the same thing and they ended up hitting the wall with air cooling and had to go the water. i would save your self the dissapointment of watching you temps rise as your air cooling freaks out. Don't get me wrong i actually love the Zalman stuff but it will hit the wall at some stage , then you will have to fork out more money to get the water cooling. So save yourself the hassle and just go water from the start.
I actually use the thermaltake watercooling on my CPU and also my Video card. I love it.

My new system, ( about mid page ) 

*HERE*


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmm..thought so. No offense taken about Zalman either, I'm a big fan.

I will probably be going bigwater, since its going for 40dollars less (rebates) !

Thanks for advice 

BTW, nice case, loving the extra water cooling and mesh-like front


----------

